
Fuzzy Logic in Agent-Based Game Design [pdf] - PredictorY
https://web.northeastern.edu/magy/courses/AI/FuzzyLogicGames.pdf
======
romaniv
I wish agent-based programming was more popular today. It's an extremely
powerful way of thinking about complex problems and distributed solutions. And
it has much more actual theory behind it than things like SOA (which is mostly
a re-branding of good OOP practices with a lot of buzzwords added in).

~~~
pphysch
What specific domains or applications do you think ABP superior in?

~~~
romaniv
Complex system simulations (look up Net Logo). Distributed, fault-tolerant
data processing systems. The latter is harder to back up, because all real-
life "agent" systems I've worked with are rough approximations of "agents"
made with commonplace technologies and don't use the concept to its fullest
extent.

------
aphextron
This paper is from 2004. What is the current state of BDI modeling libraries?

~~~
esfandia
Jason seems like the most stable of available implementations, still actively
maintained and well documented: [https://github.com/jason-
lang/jason](https://github.com/jason-lang/jason)

